# Vostok Amphibia's



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have been out of stock of these for ages but have managed to obtain some more and they have just arrived along with some Steel Vostok Amphibia signed bracelets.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Got any pics yet of the dial styles Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Same as I have had before, I'll get site update done this week.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice







There is nothing wrong with having a nice Vostok Amphibia in the collection...

I'd imagine that these are going to be good sellers once again.
















Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Can`t count yourself as a proper watch collector unless you have at least one Amphib


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have been out of stock of these for ages but have managed to obtain some more and they have just arrived along with some Steel Vostok Amphibia signed bracelets.


ME WANT!

As I've said many times here and elsewhere (sorry), I think that the Amphibias are the best deal going at present; a 31 jewel, 200m automatic at, no doubt, a very reasonable price!

I'd change my avatar to Amphibia Boy. But I'm too old. Sigh.

It's just a shame about the dials....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Can`t count yourself as a proper watch collector unless you have at least one Amphib


Looks like I better get me one then


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gonna try and do an update tommorow.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry, the picture is so huge, but THIS isn't an Amphibia, is it?

-and what is the difference, then?










--C.W.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It looks like a KGB, seventeen jewel, manual winder, Charlie.

What's it say on the back?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

C.W. said:


> Sorry, the picture is so huge, but THIS isn't an Amphibia, is it?
> 
> -and what is the difference, then?
> 
> ...


The Amphibia`s are rated at 200m water resistance, instead of 30m for the non-amphib models.

Visually the Amphibians have a larger crown ( see photo) and a much deeper case back with better sealing and have `*АМФИБИЯ*` printed on the back, the 30m often have a seascape with a seagull, dolphin and/or sunset on the back.










The case of the Amphibian is slightly thicker then the 30m and is made of stainless steel, the 30m`s are chrome plated brass, these days the Amphib`s are usually fitted with the 2416b 31 jewel automatic movement, in the past the 17 jewel 2409 manual wind movement was also fitted in`Amphibian` cases of different styles to the one shown.

AFAIK the 30m`s only use the 2416b automatic movement.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

it's good to see Amphibias back on the sales site, and I've ordered two.

Are these watches still in production, or would these be NOS?

Please excuse me if this is a stupid question to which I should know the answer, but I've read conflicting information elsewhere.

tia


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

As far as I know they are new production. I have just had a look at the papers for one and it is stamped 27/07/06.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

raketakat said:


> It looks like a KGB, seventeen jewel, manual winder, Charlie.
> 
> What's it say on the back?


It's an automatic, has a whale leaping over a setting sun/seascape... hang on... AH! Found it!










So what does that tell us, then?

--C.W.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

C.W. said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a KGB, seventeen jewel, manual winder, Charlie.
> ...


It`s a whale rather then a dolphin, my memory is playing tricks again


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

C.W. said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a KGB, seventeen jewel, manual winder, Charlie.
> ...


It tells us that it's water and dust resistant at the top and that it is automatic at the bottom.

It's not an "amphibia" . 30m, instead of 200m, water resistance - although I have swum in one of these even though they're only splash-proof







.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

raketakat said:


> It tells us that it's water and dust resistant at the top and that it is automatic at the bottom.
> 
> It's not an "amphibia" . 30m, instead of 200m, water resistance - although I have swum in one of these even though they're only splash-proof
> 
> ...


Ah. Hmmm, guess I need to get one then.

--C.W.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

This is a bit too much, but it is compelling!










Any takers?

--C.W.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

C.W. said:


> This is a bit too much, but it is compelling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those







.

You must have to carry weights to dive in The Black Sea though







- or thighs like Jason's







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> > This is a bit too much, but it is compelling!
> ...


Ian, it`s far to early in the day to mention Jason`s thighs


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Ian, it`s far to early in the day to mention Jason`s thighs


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

hippo said:


> Ian, it`s far to early in the day to mention Jason`s thighs


it's never too early to mention Jason's thighs  now where is that Breitling


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Just a quickie - what size straps do the Amphibia's take?

Taa.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

18mm.....

And stop talking about my thighs you lot.....Its making me come over a little queer.....


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

jasonm said:


> And stop talking about my thighs you lot.....Its making me come over a little queer.....


That sounds messy, Jason....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You should see the queer ....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just won one from the states for less than $10









Anyone know the model, he has it listed as a

Vintage Russian Military Komandirskie Watch

sellers pic without permission


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Note Russian flag on dial makes it 1993 onwards.

Not an Amphibia.

Useful for spares Paul  .


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Aye that's my intention


----------

